# Tank Lid + LED Light



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

I have a 30 gallon Aqueon tank that measures 36.3" x 12.7" x 16.8". I purchased an Aqueon lighting hood but after reading that the light output from this hood, even with a second LED strip, isn't very good so I'm going to return it.

In it's place I plan to purchase a 36 Inch Finnex FugeRay Planted+ LED Fixture. Now I will still need something to keep my fish from jumping out so I also plan to order a Versa-Top™ Hinged Glass Top

Before I make my purchases I wanted to ask if there will be a problem with the LED light passing through the glass top? 

Thank you for any help you can give to a rookie.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

should be fine, if it gets dirty you'll lose some light but its not a huge deal. should be a nice setup!


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

Kampo thank you for hitting me back. Very much appreciated!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Esteban Colberto said:


> I have a 30 gallon Aqueon tank that measures 36.3" x 12.7" x 16.8". I purchased an Aqueon lighting hood but after reading that the light output from this hood, even with a second LED strip, isn't very good so I'm going to return it.
> 
> In it's place I plan to purchase a 36 Inch Finnex FugeRay Planted+ LED Fixture. Now I will still need something to keep my fish from jumping out so I also plan to order a Versa-Top™ Hinged Glass Top
> 
> ...


Hi Esteban Colberto,

Welcome to TPT!

I responded to a similar question on another forum. GSAS has a PAR meter so I used it to do some quantitative measurements on your subject. The results were interesting.

I used my standard 30 gallon (36" length) with an 2X36 watt (6700K) AH Supply kit over a Aqueon Versa-Top. With new bulbs in the fixture and no glass top the PAR = 110; with "dirty"* Versa-Top in place PAR = 96; with cleaned Versa-Top in place PAR = 101. All readings were taken at the substrate level about 13 inches below the fixture.

dirty* = lots of dried water spots on top, condensation; dust

So in answer to your question it does block light; a dirty* glass top reduces light by about 13%; a clean glass top reduces it by about 8%.....not a much as some might think.

The benefit of a glass top, especially with an unsealed LED fixtures such as the Finnex product line, is it will help reduce moisture issues with the internal circuit board which can have moisture issues within a year or less due to moisture.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

One thing to consider is the black hinge in the middle of the glass top. That can block alot of light if your planning have your light centered. I have the aqueon hood on my 20 long. I removed the florescent parts and installed the finnex light in the light housing. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

Well damn Seattle_Aquarist you can't do much better than that sir! Actual tests with a meter and the exact top I am planning to acquire. You rule! Based on your results I feel comfortable moving forward with my order and for that I thank you.

Very, very much appreciated!

EC


----------



## RobnSonji (Oct 6, 2013)

jrill said:


> One thing to consider is the black hinge in the middle of the glass top. That can block alot of light if your planning have your light centered. I have the aqueon hood on my 20 long. I removed the florescent parts and installed the finnex light in the light housing.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I have a 125g and a 6' BML light....that black hinge is right where I want to put my light. The black hinge is also starting to wear out and split in places. Id really hate for it to give way at the wrong time it could cause a person to drop the glass top. I am thinking about just taking a knife and finishing it off.... does anybody do this?


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

Is there a better glass lid available that would fit the Aqueon 30 gallon 36.3" x 12.7" x 16.8" which would not block the light? Very interested!


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

You could always either not use the hinge, or have lid made by a local glass shop with a hinge in the desired place.


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

Esteban Colberto said:


> I have a 30 gallon Aqueon tank that measures 36.3" x 12.7" x 16.8". I purchased an Aqueon lighting hood but after reading that the light output from this hood, even with a second LED strip, isn't very good so I'm going to return it.
> 
> In it's place I plan to purchase a 36 Inch Finnex FugeRay Planted+ LED Fixture. Now I will still need something to keep my fish from jumping out so I also plan to order a Versa-Top™ Hinged Glass Top
> 
> ...


You can also build a cover out of two pieces of acrylic (front and back) and have the light shine through the channel. That's what we did for my friend's tank. Fish won't escape, and you won't obscure the light. See if there is a local plastic store in your area, you'll also get a really cool glow through the side of the acrylic.


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

sfshrimp said:


> You can also build a cover out of two pieces of acrylic (front and back) and have the light shine through the channel. That's what we did for my friend's tank. Fish won't escape, and you won't obscure the light. See if there is a local plastic store in your area, you'll also get a really cool glow through the side of the acrylic.


sfshrimp that's a cool idea. I guess it would be hard for a fish to hit such a narrow gap. Something to think about. Thank you.


----------



## smj (Jan 10, 2016)

I just get 1/8" glass from the local hardware store, cut to my measurements, and use a cheap sharpening stone and light machine oil to round off the sharp edges.

The 36" wide 45G has a strap across the middle, so I cover each half separately (and each half gets it's own flood light so far). Each side gets a 6x17.5" piece in front, and a 5.5x17.5" piece in back. The back piece has the back corners cut diagonally to leave room for plumbing, feeding, etc.

Originally I thought I'd get plastic hinges, but after a month or so I'm not sure I really need it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Bunsen Honeydew said:


> You could always either not use the hinge, or have lid made by a local glass shop with a hinge in the desired place.


for my 40 I just "sectioned" the hinge into 3 pieces..Cleared most of the space..Will see how long it lasts..


smj said:


> I just get 1/8" glass from the local hardware store, cut to my measurements, and use a cheap sharpening stone and light machine oil to round off the sharp edges.
> 
> The 36" wide 45G has a strap across the middle, so I cover each half separately (and each half gets it's own flood light so far). Each side gets a 6x17.5" piece in front, and a 5.5x17.5" piece in back. The back piece has the back corners cut diagonally to leave room for plumbing, feeding, etc.
> 
> Originally I thought I'd get plastic hinges, but after a month or so I'm not sure I really need it.


you can get pretty clear hinges.. WHY they insist on using black (brownish) plastic is beyond me..
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de..._id=CSPHinge&gclid=CNCX68DrydICFdW6wAod29YClA


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

jrill said:


> One thing to consider is the black hinge in the middle of the glass top. That can block alot of light if your planning have your light centered. I have the aqueon hood on my 20 long. I removed the florescent parts and installed the finnex light in the light housing.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk





RobnSonji said:


> I have a 125g and a 6' BML light....that black hinge is right where I want to put my light. The black hinge is also starting to wear out and split in places. Id really hate for it to give way at the wrong time it could cause a person to drop the glass top. I am thinking about just taking a knife and finishing it off.... does anybody do this?


You can get clear hinges from a place like this:
Plastic flexable long lasting Living Hinge for fish tanks aquariums lids and canopy's



Esteban Colberto said:


> Is there a better glass lid available that would fit the Aqueon 30 gallon 36.3" x 12.7" x 16.8" which would not block the light? Very interested!





Bunsen Honeydew said:


> You could always either not use the hinge, or have lid made by a local glass shop with a hinge in the desired place.


Or you can skip the hinge altogether and do a sliding lid like these here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh1bvmpUdlg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whwqdsF4GiI


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

lksdrinker said:


> You can get clear hinges from a place like this:
> Plastic flexable long lasting Living Hinge for fish tanks aquariums lids and canopy's
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------

